# Chickens for sale! Rare Breeds, Hybrids and Show Birds in East Hertfordshire area :)



## Loxleysmilez (Jan 19, 2013)

Please visit our site: www.hensforsale.org for more ! 

Pelham Poultry provides the highest standards of chickens at the best prices. We have been reccomended by various people for its wide range of chickens at reasonable prices. All our birds are bred and hatched on the farm, or with the help of incubators. We believe that our customers should be able to choose from a wide range of bird, so that all their needs can be fullfiled.The choice of birds at Pelham Poultry is quite impressive, going from a Point of Lay, to a stunning show bird.

We have all the following 

Blue Splash, Black and Buff Orpingtons
White Sussex
Light Sussex
Polands
Black Rocks
Plymouth (Barred) Rocks
Barnevelders
Cream Crested Legbars
Brahmas
Silver Laced Wyandottes
(Cuckoo) Marans
Silkies
Leghorns
Chocolate Cochins
Rhode Island Reds

Call 07768990716 or email [email protected] for location details and 
to ask any questions you may have


----------

